# Bad Church Signs



## Marrow Man (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw this one today here in Louisville, out in front of one of the many PC(USA) churches in our city. I was driving so I only caught the first two lines of the syllogism, so I'm guessing as to the third...



> God is love.
> Love is here.
> ______________


----------



## steven-nemes (Aug 8, 2009)

You object to the doctrine of the omnipresence of God?


----------



## Confessor (Aug 8, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> You object to the doctrine of the omnipresence of God?



God is not present in the same way in all places. Hell can sometimes be referred to as a place where God is "absent," because He is not there in the sense that He offers no blessings there, but only curses. Likewise, God could be at that church, but not in the sense that He is among His people, blessing them.

But never mind me, I have to go get some pizza now! 

-----Added 8/8/2009 at 08:30:44 EST-----

As for bad signs that I've seen, I hate the ones that pretend to be a "letter" from God, unless they're direct Bible verses. For instance, I remember seeing one that said:

We need to talk. See you Sunday.
-God


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw a funny one after Easter that said, "Still open between now and Christmas"


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 8, 2009)

Vonnie Dee said:


> I saw a funny one after Easter that said, "Still open between now and Christmas"



Now that's funny!


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the ones that say, "Revival here this week." How do those people get the Holy Spirit's 800 number? How do they get to schedule Him?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 8, 2009)

Curt said:


> I like the ones that say, "Revival here this week." How do those people get the Holy Spirit's 800 number? How do they get to schedule Him?



Dial 1-888-CFINNNEY


----------



## Brian Withnell (Aug 8, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Dial 1-888-CFINNNEY



Now that was good!


----------



## Webservant (Aug 8, 2009)

My old church in Highlandtown had one that said, "Hypocrites? In the church? Join us! What's one more?"


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 9, 2009)

The winner from a Presbyterian church:





But not what I would call a "bad" church sign. 

AMR


----------



## Christian Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

I seen one at a Lutheran church just this past week and I was wanting to rant about it and here's my opportunity! It read: "Good News! God believes in you!" Seemed to me they were making God out to be just some cosmic cheerleader. Made me very nauseous.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 9, 2009)

Church signs:

http://purgatorio1.com/?cat=38


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## steven-nemes (Aug 10, 2009)

You can make your own here: Church Sign Generator

-----Added 8/10/2009 at 05:14:32 EST-----

but not now, cause the website is down


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife saw a truly sad one outside of a Unitarian Church the other day:

"We don't do guilt"


----------



## Berean (Aug 10, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> My wife saw a truly sad one outside of a Unitarian Church the other day:
> 
> "We don't do guilt"



I'm sure they don't do sin either.


----------



## Scynne (Aug 10, 2009)

"Staying in bed and shouting "Oh God!" does not constitute going to church."


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 10, 2009)

This sign was at OxyPres down the street from the LA RP. I still have NO IDEA what it means! Notice that this one is real... not from church sign generator! You cannot fake stuff this bad!

-----Added 8/10/2009 at 07:13:11 EST-----

Login | Facebookhttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7317427&l=b4926a3ee5&id=697640472


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 10, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> My wife saw a truly sad one outside of a Unitarian Church the other day:
> 
> "We don't do guilt"



That's Osteenian


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 10, 2009)

How long have I been posting here, and I still have no clue how to make a picture show up... even after it has been explained a number of times.... uhhh!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2009)

Here ya go Rev. Eshelman...


----------



## Bald_Brother (Aug 10, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here ya go Rev. Eshelman...



Wha....? That doesn't even make sense.

-----Added 8/10/2009 at 08:23:47 EST-----

My least favorite from my old church's sign about ten years ago:

"This Week: How body piercing saved my life."

ungh.


----------



## Honor (Aug 10, 2009)

yall ever been here? Crummy Church Signs [***Moderator Warning*** Second Commandment Violation on one sign at link]
I always go there and the icanhascheeseburger wesites whenever I'm feeling sad... it always makes me laugh


----------



## Brian Withnell (Aug 13, 2009)

Honor said:


> yall ever been here? Crummy Church Signs
> I always go there and the icanhascheeseburger wesites whenever I'm feeling sad... it always makes me laugh



There needs to be a 2nd violation warning on this.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 13, 2009)

I need to make a correction to the OP. As I stated there, I could not read the entire sign while passing by (always a good indicator of a bad sign -- too wordy!). I passed by the church again today and this is what it said:



> God is love.
> Love is here. Come and see.



While that's cheesy and all, it's not nearly as bad as I had assumed. My apologies for suggesting otherwise.


----------



## Confessor (Aug 13, 2009)

> God is love.
> Love is here. Come and see.


Unfortunately for them, now it's invalid!


----------



## cih1355 (Aug 13, 2009)

One time I saw a church sign that said, "Superbowl Party."


----------

